# New behavior: charging other dogs aggressively??



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Cody is almost 6yrs old, and has always been very friendly to humans and dogs, other than a little excessive greeting disorder :doh: In the last two months he has twice charged another dog, with alot of growling and barking. We live at the end of a private street, and when we are in the front Cody is out with us. He will lay on the front lawn and watch people walk by without leaving our property. There are also alot of people that walk regularly on our street and he knows most of them. 

I walked out with him a few weeks ago and he took off at full speed across the street. I saw a deer run off so I think that is what Cody saw, but there was also a man walking his dog (on a leash) and Cody went after him. I was right there and called him off. We know the man, he walks regularly and knows Cody too. He said Cody didn't try to bite but seemed very aggressive to his dog, and he kicked him to get him away. I thought (hoped) his behavior was because of the deer. 

Last week my husband was out front with him and our neighbors dog came out and Cody did the same thing to him. Boone is a golden also, but not at all friendly or social. Boone has gone after our dogs many times so he isn't out very often. 

Two incidents have me wondering, and I'm definitely concerned. I am now keeping him on a leash when in front, but would like to figure out what is causing this. Both times he has been on our property, maybe he is being protective? He is very socialized and we take him out with us frequently, but this behavior is new. 

Would love to hear others thoughts and/or suggestions, thanks.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Any thoughts about Cody' behavior? Is he being protective? Fearful? Aggressive?

Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having this problem with Cody. 
Has he been seen by your Vet recently to rule out any medical problem(s)?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*



NapaValleyGolden said:


> Cody is almost 6yrs old, and has always been very friendly to humans and dogs, other than a little excessive greeting disorder :doh: In the last two months he has twice charged another dog, with alot of growling and barking. We live at the end of a private street, and when we are in the front Cody is out with us. He will lay on the front lawn and watch people walk by without leaving our property. There are also alot of people that walk regularly on our street and he knows most of them.
> 
> I walked out with him a few weeks ago and he took off at full speed across the street. I saw a deer run off so I think that is what Cody saw, but there was also a man walking his dog (on a leash) and Cody went after him. I was right there and called him off. We know the man, he walks regularly and knows Cody too. He said Cody didn't try to bite but seemed very aggressive to his dog, and he kicked him to get him away. I thought (hoped) his behavior was because of the deer.
> 
> ...


I would definitely get Cody checked at the vet, like Carolina Mom suggested.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like he may be acting territorial since he doesn't seem to be doing it any other time. My only suggestion is to keep a close eye on him when you have him out front and when you see him start to fixate on a dog going by, correct him before he actually gets up and chases after them. If you can interrupt it, you should be able to keep him from following through.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear you're having this problem with Cody.
> Has he been seen by your Vet recently to rule out any medical problem(s)?


He had his annual exam in September and everything was good. We were also in last month with an ear infection (which is cleared up).

Fostermom: I was thinking this also, not sure why it would start now?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It could have been the deer that triggered it, especially if he didn't actually get the scent of it and was only going on visual. Then he ran after something huge and scared it away. It worked!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Cody's healthy and that can be ruled out. 

Fostermom gave you some good advice which should help.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Has he had his thyroid levels checked? Low thyroid is common in goldens and can cause behavior changes.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Has he exhibited this behavior with any other dog than Boone? It can simply be that Cody detected something in Boone that he did not like and felt he had to take action. 

Not all dogs get along with other dogs and if indeed Cody does not like other dogs than his own household siblings I would not force him onto another dog outside. But this may be just with Boone and not any other neighborhood dog. 

I was just reading this article a couple minutes ago about another Cody. You may like it. Not necessarily about getting along with other dogs but in general it is a very heartfelt story. 

We are Blessed When We Find Our Perfect Dog—Which Makes It That Much Harder When He Passes | SportingClassicsDaily


----------

